

How The New Mars Rover’s Power Supply (Plutonium Dioxide) Works - powertower
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/videogallery/index.html?media_id=116637781

======
yread
I wonder if it was a good idea to use the blue light "to see what they are
doing" as Cherenkov radiation they would see in case of a radioactive leak[1]
would also be blue.

If it works at least as well as the one on Voyager it should be good for 40
years!

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goiânia_accident>

------
cale
110 watts of continuous power.

